

Show HN: Rate my app. Find people with a specific skill. - Sargis

This is actually my first functional app. It let's you find people by occupation/skill. I'd like to hear your opinion about the concept/design of the app.<p>Its overall security is still lacking and there are probably a few bugs here and there, so forgive me for that.<p>Example search term: 'web developer'<p>Link: http://www.aptaurus.com/
======
pbreit
Doesn't look very promising to me. How will you be populating the database?
Will this be better than Google, Odesk, Yelp or 1-800-Dentist? It looks far to
open-ended to me to be of any value.

